#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Οι εισφορές για τα ΠΕΑ υπολογίζονται στη συμβατική αμοιβή

## Xάρης

Από την 12.11.2012 και με τον *Ν.4093/2012 (ΦΕΚ 222/Α)* –μνημόνιο ΙΙΙ– οι εισφορές υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ υπολογίζονται στη συμβατική, δηλαδή την συμφωνηθείσα, και όχι τη νόμιμη αμοιβή (βλ. σελ. 66 του pdf).
"H αμοιβή για η διενέργεια ενεργειακής επιθεώρησης κτιρίων, λεβήτων και εγκαταστάσεων θέρμανσης και εγκαταστάσεων  κλιματισμού  καθορίζεται  ελεύθερα με έγγραφη συμφωνία των συμβαλλόμενων μερών. Οι προβλεπόμενες στο π.δ.*100/2010 (Α΄ 177) ως ελάχιστες νόμιμες αμοιβές καταργούνται. Οι εισφορές και τα δικαιώματα που προβλέπονται από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία, *υπολογίζονται εφεξής επί της συμβατικής αμοιβής*."

----------


## gamvro

Και ποιος μας υποχρεώνει να πληρώσουμε υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ;;;
Εγώ αν δεν το δω κάπου γραμμένο απλά δεν το κάνω!!!!

Έχω λάθος;

----------


## Xάρης

Το θέμα για το αν πληρώνουμε ΦΕΜ και εισφορές για ΠΕΑ έχει συζητηθεί πολλάκις στο παρελθόν.
Υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικές θέσεις.

Μια τελευταία, έμμεση απόδειξη του ότι απαιτούνται εισφορές για ΠΕΑ αποτελεί η σχετική παράγραφος του *Ν.4093/12*:
"Η αμοιβή για η διενέργεια ενεργειακής επιθεώρησης κτιρίων, λεβήτων και εγκαταστάσεων θέρμανσης και εγκαταστάσεων  κλιματισμού  καθορίζεται  ελεύθερα με έγγραφη συμφωνία των συμβαλλόμενων μερών. 
Οι προβλεπόμενες στο π.δ. 100/2010 (Α΄ 177) ως ελάχιστες νόμιμες αμοιβές καταργούνται. 
*Οι εισφορές και τα δικαιώματα που προβλέπονται από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία, υπολογίζονται εφεξής επί της συμβατικής αμοιβής.*"

Σε ποιες εισφορές αναφέρεται η παράγραφος αν όχι στο 3% του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ;
Υπενθυμίζω ότι το υπέρ ΤΕΕ 2% καταργήθηκε μ' άλλη παράγραφο του ιδίου νόμου.

----------


## gamvro

Όποιος έχει λεφτά και όποιος υποθέτει ότι ο νομοθέτης εννοεί 
"*εισφορές*" το 3% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ε τότε

ας πληρώσει το 3% υπέρ ........ ΕΟΠΥΥ, θα κάνει καλό στο κράτος!!!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς με το 3% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, που για την ακρίβεια είναι 3,072% πηγαίνει:
2% στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (δεν εντάχθηκε το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ στον ΕΟΠΥΥ αλλά το Κ.Υ.Τ.=Κλάδος Υγείας Τεχνικών. Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ εξακολουθεί να μας ασφαλίζει για τη σύνταξη)
1% στο ΕΜΠ και σ' όλα τ' άλλα πολυτεχνεία και πολυτεχνικές σχολές των πανεπιστημίων της χώρας
0,06% είναι το χαρτόσημο
0,012% στον ΟΓΑ.

Αν έχεις διαβάσει τις θέσεις μου τις οποίες έχω εκφράσει πολλάκις σ' αυτό το φόρουμ και όχι μόνο, είμαι αντίθετος σ' όλες τις κρατήσεις υπέρ τρίτων (ακόμα και όταν απ' αυτές ωφελούμαι), θεωρώντας τις άδικες για τους πολίτες. 

Όσο όμως αυτές είναι νόμος του κράτους, οφείλω, πρωτίστως ως πολίτης, να εφαρμόζω τον νόμο και να πληρώνω τις όποιες νόμιμες εισφορές, όσο και αν διαφωνώ μ' αυτές. Δεν νομοθετώ εγώ, η βουλή νομοθετεί. Τους οποίους βουλευτές τους εκλέγω και εγώ. Συνεπώς, είναι συνυπεύθυνος στο βαθμό που μου αναλογεί για τους νόμους αυτού του κράτους.

Επιπλέον, ως μηχανικός που εξυπηρετεί τα συμφέροντα του πελάτη του, οφείλω να κάνω το παν ώστε να μην του δημιουργήσω προβλήματα στο μέλλον σε ενδεχόμενο έλεγχο κατά τον οποίο θα κριθούν άκυρα τα ΠΕΑ και κατ' επέκταση τα μισθωτήρια και τα πωλητήρια, διότι απλώς δεν πληρώθηκαν οι εισφορές υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Όσο και αν θεωρείται μικρή ως πιθανότητα, δεν παραμένει μια πιθανότητα της οποίας το τίμημα είναι ιδιαίτερα υψηλό!

Και ερχόμαστε στο δια ταύτα.
Δεν είναι θέμα "υπόθεσης" συνάδελφε του τι εννοεί ο νόμος. Οι διατάξεις είναι εκεί, μπορείς να τις αναζητήσεις και να τις διαβάσεις. 
Μέχρι λοιπόν να ανακοινωθεί κάποια επίσημη διευκρίνηση επί του θέματος, πράττοντας αφενός σύμφωνα με τη συνείδησή μου ως πολίτης και μηχανικός, αφετέρου βάσει της ερμηνείας των διατάξεων του νόμου, ναι πληρώνω από το υστέρημά μου και όχι γιατί είμαι πλούσιος, το 3% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

Δικαίωμα του καθενός να ερμηνεύει κατά το δοκούν τους νόμους. Τελικά, αποφασίζουν τα δικαστήρια. Καλύτερα βέβαια να μην έρθει ποτέ η ώρα αυτή, αλλά όπως στρώνουμε θα κοιμηθούμε λέει ο θυμόσοφος λαός.

----------


## Kostas2002

> Όποιος έχει λεφτά και όποιος υποθέτει ότι ο νομοθέτης εννοεί 
> "*εισφορές*" το 3% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ε τότε
> 
> ας πληρώσει το 3% υπέρ ........ ΕΟΠΥΥ, θα κάνει καλό στο κράτος!!!!!


Κάτσε γιατί με μπέρδεψες τώρα. Το εννοεί δηλαδή με την λέξη "εισφορές";

----------


## Xάρης

Για όσους πάντως θα πουν ότι πρόκειται για το ΦΕΜ, υπενθυμίζω ότι ο ΦΕΜ είναι προκαταβλητέος *φόρος*.
Φ.Ε.Μ. = Φόρος Επιτηδεύματος Μηχανικού.
Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι ο ΦΕΜ υπολογίζονταν πάντα και για όλες τις εργασίες επί της συμβατικής αμοιβής.
Μόνο οι όποιες εισφορές (2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ –καταργήθηκε– και 3% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) υπολογίζονταν επί της νόμιμης αμοιβής.
Πλέον το 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ καταργήθηκε και το 3% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ υπολογίζεται επί της συμβατικής αμοιβής μόνο όμως για τα ΠΕΑ.

----------


## diolkos

Δηλαδή τώρα μπορούμε να καταθέσουμε στην Εθνική αμοιβή για ΠΕΑ ή κάτι άλλο χωρίς εισφορά υπέρ ΤΕΕ; Θα το δεχτούν;

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό δεν λέμε τόσο καιρό;
Ναι, η εισφορά 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ καταργήθηκε και πλέον στην ΕΤΕ καταθέτεις μόνο την αμοιβή σου.
Φυσικά και το δέχονται στην ΕΤΕ.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Και ποιος ο λόγος να καταθέσουμε την αμοιβή στην ΕΤΕ(π.χ. Ν.4014-αυθαίρετα), εφόσον δεν έχουμε κρατήσεις?Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 3% το πληρώνουμε ξεχωριστά έτσι κ αλλιώς...

----------


## Xάρης

Ενδεχομένως να μην χρειάζεται. 
Άλλωστε και πριν δεν ήμασταν υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουμε την κατάθεση στην ΕΤΕ. Μπορούσαμε να πληρώσουμε την εισφορά του 2% σε υποκατάστημα του ΤΕΕ.
Πλέον δεν υπάρχει η εισφορά, οπότε... ο μόνος λόγος είναι για να πάρεις το μπλε/πράσινο χαρτάκι και να το δώσεις στον πελάτη σου μαζί βέβαια με την ΑΠΥ. 
Εκτός εάν κάτι μου διαφεύγει. Μου διαφεύγει;

----------


## Kostas2002

Και γιατί ενδιαφέρει τον πελάτη οι κρατήσεις μας στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/ΕΜΠ;

----------


## Xάρης

Τον ενδιαφέρει μόνο να είναι έγκυρο το πιστοποιητικό και να μην έχει πρόβλημα στο μέλλον.
Άρα το ερώτημα είναι: 
Αν ο μηχανικός δεν πληρώσει το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, υπάρχει περίπτωση να κριθεί ότι το ΠΕΑ είναι άκυρο;

----------


## Kostas2002

Όχι. Είναι θέμα εισφοροδιαφυγής.
Εκτός αν υπάρχει νομοθεσία που λέει το αντίθετο...

----------

